# Baltic Birch - How to identify a fake



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

How does one identify fake Baltic Birch? There is a Craigslist add for 4×8 sheets.
Does Baltic Birch only come in 5ft widths?
How many layers make up Baltic Birch.

They call it Marine Grade Real Russian Birch

Here is a photo from the ad









https://lasvegas.craigslist.org/mat/d/las-vegas-baltic-birch-plywood/6857539854.html

https://lasvegas.craigslist.org/mat/d/las-vegas-baltic-birch-plywood/6873988800.html

*Edit*: The author of the Craigslist ad copied the picture above from Toledo Plywood, so I have my suspicions.
https://www.toledoplywood.com/product-category/categories/hardwoods/baltic-birch/


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

BB typically has more plys than birch and the plys will be from BB,too. the plys in birch are poplar and other woods.
BB is also stiffer than birch.

BB can be had in 4 by 8, 5 by 5, 5 by 8, and 5 by 10 sizes.
i dont think theres a standard ply count for it but i could be wrong. even then, different thicknesses will= different number of plies.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My nominally 1/2" BB has 9 plys. The nominal 3 /4" has 11. Not saying it doesn't exist but, I've never seen true BB in those thicknesses with less than those counts. 
My supplier only handles the 5'X5' size. Finding it in 4X8 would be nicer to haul.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I can find either 5' X 5' or 4' X 8' Baltic birch plywood locally. I'd say that the real distinguishing feature is that the face sheets aren't thin veneer, but the same thickness as the rest of the plies, and all the plies are indeed birch. I've not heard of "marine grade". That would imply that it has an exterior grade glue, and I've never seen that with Baltic Birch. I'm willing to be educated on that, though.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

18 mm ≈ 3/4″ (13 plies)


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

got a double tap


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Locally we have WoodCraft, and Rockler stores, both of which carry the 5×5 only. A few of the local Wood sources also carry 5×5 s Menards where I source mine has 4×8 s 3/4 for 66 bux a sheet.
> 
> Every 4×8 sheet, and most of the 5×5 also have a Cryllic stamp on one corner. I am assuming that it s on just some of the 5×5 s because I have heard they cut 5×10 sheets in half for the 5×5 s.
> 
> ...


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

@therealSteveN - I forgot about that stamp. It should be on the sheets as well. Good point.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> @therealSteveN - I forgot about that stamp. It should be on the sheets as well. Good point.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


I usually see it on the edges. Cyrillic characters are a good indication of origin.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> @therealSteveN - I forgot about that stamp. It should be on the sheets as well. Good point.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning
> 
> ...


I have been told this, and from the source it's probably correct. There used to be side stamped in Cryllic if it came from Finland, and face stamped if it was from Russia. (*&() Chinese (&*(()3 started to use some gibberish printed on the edges of the crap they sell, trying to deceive buyers. The Fins have started using the stamp the Russians use. So if it's new plywood I would be cautious of the side stamped stuff now.

Old Finnish stamp.










The Chinese was placed similarly, but used English letter fonts, and it didn't make sense. I have heard those were placed in Chiner, and I have heard they were placed here by Home Cheapo????? Would be like

URC6354sdhe152; or some silly crap like that.


----------

